# Effects of Alcohol After Exercise



## Sami (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi guys.

Not sure if this is a daft question, but I'm headed out drinking tomorrow in the evening and I was planning on hitting the gym in the day/afternoon. I was wondering will the drinking (it will be heavy) negate or combine with the training in such a negative way that it would be better to just leave the training out? I mean would the training + drinking few hours later combo cause say severe catabolism and more damage than just the drinking without the training prior?

It would be good to know how does drinking affect your body just few hours after heavy weightlifting exercises?

Cheers guys. :beer:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sami said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Not sure if this is a daft question, but I'm headed out drinking tomorrow in the evening and I was planning on hitting the gym in the day/afternoon. I was wondering will the drinking (it will be heavy) negate or combine with the training in such a negative way that it would be better to just leave the training out? I mean would the training + drinking few hours later combo cause say severe catabolism and more damage than just the drinking without the training prior?
> 
> ...


I would just imagine it would rob your body of all the nutrients required to repair muscle, dont suppose youll be eating vey well on the p1ss either mate:laugh:

Not sure youd be better leaving the training out though, wouldnt think so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes its very negative it depends how important your physique goals are compared to your social life. If your just the average gym goer and dont want to look head and shoulders above other people then go and drink have fun life is too short to restrict your self!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you related to GHS? Haha

It will probably give you cramps but if you drink plenty of water you will be fine.

It will probably hurt your training the following day more...


----------

